# Nintendo Revolution



## Kid_Eternity (May 17, 2005)

Seeing as the 360 and PS3 have one each how about one for Ninty's newest machine?

A few images have slipped out in recent days but perhaps the most credible is detailed here: link 

Here is the link for the E3 page with updates on the three big console makers: http://www.e3updates.com/


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 17, 2005)

Have you seen the fake video? 

All I want is Animal Crossing DS online in the UK this year!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 17, 2005)

AC DS is going kick ass! I aint got a DS yet because I figure i'll wait until the games get good for it but AC over my wifi net? Can't wait!

Got a link for the fake vid?


----------



## fen_boy (May 17, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> AC DS is going kick ass! I aint got a DS yet because I figure i'll wait until the games get good for it but AC over my wifi net? Can't wait!
> 
> Got a link for the fake vid?


Linky Linky Clicky 

Actually that link doesn't appear to work - try http://media.cube.ign.com/articles/613/613578/vids_1.html
Nope doesn't like that either - go to cube.ign.com  - it's on there somwhere.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 17, 2005)

http://onefed.com/media/NintendoON.wmv

Damn good fake, best I've seen.


----------



## Jangla (May 17, 2005)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> http://onefed.com/media/NintendoON.wmv
> 
> Damn good fake, best I've seen.


Wow - a lot of work went into that!  I'll actually be disappointed if that is a fake - very cool idea indeed, although I think the cost of the technology will be too prohibitive.

I have heard rumours that there will be something very interesting going on with the Ninty controllers though.  Something about gyroscopes being used to give better force feedback and allow tilting of the controller for character movement.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 17, 2005)

It IS a fake. The guy that made it has spoken out.

Shame though eh...


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (May 17, 2005)

Jangla said:
			
		

> I have heard rumours that there will be something very interesting going on with the Ninty controllers though.  Something about gyroscopes being used to give better force feedback and allow tilting of the controller for character movement.




A lot of stuff going about like that, apparently stemming from some patents Ninty have applied for


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 17, 2005)

Wahey! I think it's the best looking out of the three, but I'm biased:


----------



## editor (May 17, 2005)

Nintendo's press conference at E3 is about to start!


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 17, 2005)

can you watch it online anywhere???


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 17, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Nintendo's press conference at E3 is about to start!


 Whoa! *goes hunting for it*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 17, 2005)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> can you watch it online anywhere???



Can't find anywhere but found these:

link 

link


----------



## editor (May 17, 2005)

Here - 2mins 55 secs to go: http://www.nintendo.com/e3_2005/pre_e3_2005home.html


----------



## fen_boy (May 17, 2005)

running text commentary on ign http://cube.ign.com/articles/615/615089p1.html?reload=true


----------



## fen_boy (May 17, 2005)

oooh, wireless over the net DS mario kart


----------



## fen_boy (May 18, 2005)

Watched the press conference last night and they didn't really show much of the Revolution - no tech demos or anything - looks like they're a bit behind the other two. The photos we've seen are of a prototype - they reckon it'll actually be smaller.
They said that you'll be able to download every single nintendo game made in the last 20 years onto it, which is pretty cool - it'll emulate NES, SNES and N64. It'll be wifi out of the box and their online xbox live type service will have no subscription charges for in house ninty games.
They also announced a new Game Boy Micro which is same as GBA but smaller.
Also the DS is going to get online play with Wireless over then NET Animal Crossing and Mario Kart before the end of the year  
All in all though I think the revolution news failed to impress - no demos, no real tech specs (though it looks to be 10s of times less powerful than the other two) and no real new details - and they're keeping the controllers under wraps, but keep alluding to how much of a change form the norm they will be - but I'll believe that when I see it.

edit to add: you can see all the press conferences here


----------



## Jangla (May 18, 2005)

Ich bin ein Mod said:
			
		

> A lot of stuff going about like that, apparently stemming from some patents Ninty have applied for


Yea, there was a piece I read recently about a glove-like controller that uses gyroscpes to track user movement.  It also uses reactive pads to simulate the pressure you experience when you pick objects up.  Naturally, this is hugely expensive but by taking ideas from it, I think they'll be releasing a controller that goes someway to recreating the glove thing.


----------



## half_eaten_arm (May 18, 2005)

has anyone seen the shots of the new zelda game 'twilight princess' , this game look immense , cant wait to get it and become a part time hermit for a few weeks 
http://www.zelda.com/universe/game/legendzelda/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 18, 2005)

Animal Crossing DS looks to be a killer app. The Revolution prototype looks quite sweet and so small!


----------



## bmd (Sep 29, 2005)

Is this that video that people are talking about on this thread. I've never bought a console from day one but I'm making an exception for this, it looks   as fuck.


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 29, 2005)

That's a new video - I'm really looking forward to getting hold of the Revolution - very excited I am.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 29, 2005)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> That's a new video - I'm really looking forward to getting hold of the Revolution - very excited I am.



Me too.


----------



## Jangla (Sep 29, 2005)

Jangla said:
			
		

> Yea, there was a piece I read recently about a glove-like controller that uses gyroscpes to track user movement.  It also uses reactive pads to simulate the pressure you experience when you pick objects up.  Naturally, this is hugely expensive but by taking ideas from it, I think they'll be releasing a controller that goes someway to recreating the glove thing.


As I thought, it's got 3d movement control but what a strange controller.  Thought it would be rubbish when I first saw it but reading more about how it can be used an expanded, I can see some very cool possibilities.  Trobuble is I don't want to have to fork out for more and more attachments to suit different game types.

Link 
And another


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 4, 2005)

Nindento Europe have launched a tiny little Rev microsite.


----------

